# como hacer un contador en BCD de 00 a 79con 7493



## grecia (Jun 3, 2006)

Como armar un contador en BCD del 00 al 79 con el  7493 y reflejarlo en  display de 7 segmentos ?


----------



## cburitica (Jul 1, 2006)

grecia dijo:
			
		

> Como armar un contador en BCD del 00 al 79 con el  7493 y reflejarlo en  display de 7 segmentos ?




visita esta pagina podra ayudarte http://www.cmelectronics.8m.com/curso_digital.html


----------

